# Manstopper



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing anemic to the caliber of this Webley. .577cf when you absolutely, positively had to stop those Zulus in thier tracks! In a private collection in TX,, truely ofmuseum quality.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a little large for my lithe, slim body.
It's a little too large for my horse, too.
Perhaps the two of us could've hid behind it, as the Zulus attacked.
(And I bet an assegai was more effective!)

Interesting Features:
It seems to have a trigger-overtravel stop. (Or is that the DA sear?)
It seems that one has to pull the base pin and roll the cylinder out, to reload the beast. True?
It would make an excellent heliograph insrument, when long-distance communications are necessary.
And, at night it would twinkle as if a star.

Sports-car afficianadoes used to say, specifically about old Jaguars: "Give an Englishman a piece of metal, and he's sure to do something silly with it."


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no doubt that Webley could get the job done, but man are they homely!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm happy with this. S&W 629 with a 3" bbl.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Wyatt Earp and Bat Masterson couldn't have been wrong.
My 45 Colt Peacemakers will get the job done in pinch.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice but I prefer this S&W Model 27










and a bit of this Model 19 for dessert


----------



## Buckeye63 (Jan 9, 2021)

Boomer 44spl. 17oz. Of thump


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

You guy's really don't know about really effective old Military pistols. This little jewel would be great even today.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll bet any one of these will give someone a nice bruise?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I'll bet any one of these will give someone a nice bruise?
> 
> View attachment 19432
> View attachment 19433


What is that smooth cylinder revolver ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> What is that smooth cylinder revolver ?


*That's an S&W Performance Center Model 629 with a 2 3/4 inch barrel.* The next one is a 629 with a 3 inch barrel and last a Model 29 with a four inch barrel and bobbed hammer. I bought that originally with an 8 3/8 inch barrel and changed it to a four inch after wearing out the forcing cone after thousand's of rounds. I also did an action job on that particular gun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> *That's an S&W Performance Center Model 629 with a 2 3/4 inch barrel.* The next one is a 629 with a 3 inch barrel and last a Model 29 with a four inch barrel and bobbed hammer. I bought that originally with an 8 3/8 inch barrel and changed it to a four inch after wearing out the forcing cone after thousand's of rounds. I also did an action job on that particular gun


The smooth cylinder threw me off
Thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> The smooth cylinder threw me off
> Thanks


Actually it's called an "unfluted cylinder". I don't know why all revolvers don't come that way? As there's less machining involved, they add a little weight, and are somewhat stronger.

My Ruger Super Blackhawk "Bisley" also has an unfluted cylinder. Both the Redhawks and Super Blackhawks are a lot beefier than their S&W counterparts. Both are capable of handling Buffalo Bore 340 grain +P+ ammunition whereas the S&W's are not. S&W's tend to have smoother actions and a better fit and finish with regards to machining and are slightly more compact. I polished out my Rugers for a smoother finish than what came out of the factory.

Overall and because of their strength Ruger DA/SA revolvers are a better design as they have no removable side plates to weaken their frames. You just pull a pin at the top of the grip frame and the entire trigger group drops out of the bottom of the frame. These guns can sure take a beating and keep on ticking. I don't think that you could ever wear one of these beasts out?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Actually it's called an "unfluted cylinder". I don't know why all revolvers don't come that way? As there's less machining involved, they add a little weight, and are somewhat stronger.
> 
> My Ruger Super Blackhawk "Bisley" also has an unfluted cylinder. Both the Redhawks and Super Blackhawks are a lot beefier than their S&W counterparts. Both are capable of handling Buffalo Bore 340 grain +P+ ammunition whereas the S&W's are not. S&W's tend to have smoother actions and a better fit and finish with regards to machining and are slightly more compact. I polished out my Rugers for a smoother finish than what came out of the factory.
> 
> ...


Save your ammo,, just hit him over the head with that beast, lol


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Purdier than the OP









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

